# Allwood, Axminster



## woodland pixie (Jul 2, 2013)

Spotted this little bungalow a while back but hadn't had a look til recently. Thought it would certainly be locked given its central location, but as there is nothing of value inside, my guess is the owner (if there is one) left the door open to avoid any more smashed windows. Can't find any information on this house, (also called 'Sunnyside' on the letters I found inside) or about the lady named on the letters anywhere, so sorry for lack of history but I thought this little place was well worth documenting as it is in a terrible state and will most certainly be demolished pretty soon for some well nice *listen to your neighbours morning ablutions* flats or summat as it's in quite a nice sized piece of land also and a very 'desirable' location, as we all want to live near Testicos right???. It looked to me like the owner had decided to start work at some point (not in the last 5 years at the very least) and stripped most of the walls back to the bones, bought new bathroom stuff then left it. Or maybe somebody tried to steal the bath and realised they couldn't get it out the front door? Did look quite shiny though considering... Not an expert and not sure, but was a nice little place with that peaceful ruinous vibe I love. Honestly? Give me an acroprop for that roof and I'd move in tomorrow...bathing in the living room, not a prob  plus greenhouse, pond and *massive* garage cum workshop and I'd be happy as Larry....sweeeeet. Failing that, I'll have the wany edged boarding for my next build please  Hope you think this is worth documenting despite lack of history...I'll keep looking and edit if I find anything more out. So on with the photos>>>




picture uploader




greenshot download

Really nice old twist to ring doorbell



screen shot on a pc

the 'living' room. Fireplace ripped out behind bath



image hosting no sign up

through to another living room then kitchen beyond



pc screenshot

bedroom one



photo storage

loft hatch...liking those angles



screenshot windows 7

literally NO foundations if you can see through the floor holes so not too worried about falling to my death for a change which was nice....



image hosting tynipic

Lovely old switches throughout



image hosting software

The room I presume the bath used to live in



windows automatic screenshot




lightshot free download

Larder window with screen 



green screen image

and the wallpaper



free image hosting

the other bedroom. Here comes nature!



print screen windows xp

aah that's where all the doors are....



photo sharing software

garage looks quite wee doesn't it?



img

It's not. And I'm guessing that was t'bog in the corner but no I didn't go in....garage doors closing behind you and all that.....



picture sharing

Please climb the gate, I think it meant, as it was locked....



program for screenshots for windows

Thank you Allwood/Sunnyside, you made my day!

Thank you for looking, hope you like


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jul 2, 2013)

liking this one, what an odd little place! thanks for sharing


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheers...very odd...wish I could find more info on it. Seriously love this place I could so sort it


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 2, 2013)

Great photos thanks for sharing what a strange little place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 5, 2013)

don't know how I missed this report well done and thanks for sharing, its does look intriguing looming out of the grass, hope you shut the gate


----------



## Big Bill (Jul 5, 2013)

I drove past this recently, thought it was secure as well, so just kept going past!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 6, 2013)

Big Bill said:


> I drove past this recently, thought it was secure as well, so just kept going past!



Five YEARS ago I noticed this was empty  never seemed to find the time....bet there were some right goodies in there at some point too  a reminder to *always* check


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2013)

Ace that you caught it in time. Great photos. Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 6, 2013)

Cute little timber-framed cottage. Nice. Would have been good to see before they started (then stopped) renovating it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tractorman (Aug 19, 2013)

This bungalow has always been called Allwood and belonged to my grandparents. It was built by my great grandad in the early 1900s. The bungalow entrance was the original entrance to the sawmill owned by my great grandad, hence it was built of all wood! The garage was previously used for my grandma's dancing school, hence the wooden floor boards and toilet in the corner. My grandparents sold the bungalow to a neighbouring business who took possession of it following their deaths. It was lived in until about 8 years ago and these alterations have been started since then. The walls and floor were still all intact then! I am wondering what the future intentions are for this bungalow?


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you tractorman! How fascinating  when I googled 'Allwood' all I kept coming up with was the sawmills and wondered if it was a build to show what they could do or something. Love that your grandma taught dance in the garage. I walked past yesterday and the grass has all been cut short so maybe it is about to be done up and lived in....I do hope so as it's a beautiful little house, such a shame for it to be demolished but it will take a great deal of work....


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Liking that! Great pics as always!


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Liking that! Great pics as always!



Thanks for the compliment UrbanX  my little camera is a tiny baby compared to all you guys' kit I'm sure, as are my photographic skills... but ta muchly, I do enjoy the pointing and the clicking as much as the exploritrespassing


----------



## Bridget genine (Aug 29, 2013)

*Little gem*

I live near allwood timber frame merchants in talewater and I've never seen this one. Thank you tractor man as its wonderful to hear the history. It would be lovely to see an original photo of the place if you had one too. I hope this is restored, it's way too lovely not to be. Shame, I would snap this up as a family home!


----------



## docus (Nov 29, 2013)

Amazing place - ghosts and memories in every shadow


----------

